
Ask HN: Good intro CS course in Python? - rajacombinator
I&#x27;m looking for a good intro CS course in Python that I can use to teach one of my relatives. Something that has materials, exercises, and a good structure to introduce CS concepts to them. Ideally it would give some exposure to 1) data structures, 2) algorithm analysis (ideally not through sorting if possible ...), 3) scope, and 4) IO and string modification. The target audience is someone with high aptitude and rudimentary programming experience. (Has written some code, but no exposure to concepts.)<p>Any suggestions?
======
devnonymous
I'm not sure whether you meant to ask for an interactive course. I personally
prefer books so here's a few I found useful and would recommend:

[http://interactivepython.org/runestone/static/pythonds/index...](http://interactivepython.org/runestone/static/pythonds/index.html)

[http://greenteapress.com/thinkpython/thinkpython.html](http://greenteapress.com/thinkpython/thinkpython.html)

[http://www.brpreiss.com/books/opus7/](http://www.brpreiss.com/books/opus7/)

~~~
rajacombinator
Thanks! These books look like a good resource if my student wants to pursue
further self study. :)

------
bradcomp
Udacity's intro to CS course is really good. Not sure if it covers all your
bases but it definitely hits most of them. Note I'm not talking about the
programming foundations in Python course.

~~~
rajacombinator
Thanks, checking it out now.

~~~
rajacombinator
This course seems like a great start, almost exactly what I had in mind.
Thanks!

